# is this the right hydro fluid for rear diff?



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

been searching all over and can't find it locally. my friend who works at autozone said he has this and its safe for wet brakes. is this the right stuff?

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/l...fY9C_GlJvLocVu2LuNyysL-PHTeZH0F8CyuLFMp_w_wcB

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

Napa had tractor fluid but it didn't say anything about wet brakes so i wasn't sure if it was the right stuff. saw on another thread that somebody uses that... why can't these labels be more clear... 

or maybe i'm just not fluid knowledgeable.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

That's what I use.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

good enough for me.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I use John Deere hygard


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If it doesn't say _tractor_ hydraulic fluid, its not for wet brakes.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

"A multipurpose powershift transmission/hydraulic fluid intended for a wide range of power driven equipment. Exceeds performance requirements for agricultural, construction and other off-highway and industrial equipment. Meets all OEM specifications for powershift transmissions including gears, pumps, differentials, final drives, bearings, *wet brakes*, transmissions and PTO clutch applications. Meets and exceeds JOHN DEERE specifications J20A and Hy-Gard. Lucas universal hydraulic fluid is blended with the highest quality base oils and the highest quality additive package.


Seal conditioning additive keeps seals soft and pliable, preventing them from hardening and cracking
Extreme pressure additive takes over should the oil film rupture during shock loads or over loads, preventing metal to metal contact
Adhesive and cohesive additives retards splattering and dripping and makes oil cling tenaciously to gears, bearings, bushings and other metal parts
Special blend of polymers add lubricity to the oil and transfer heat immediately to the casing for dissipation"
seems like it'll work. the lucas oil product that is.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Audible Silence said:


> "A multipurpose powershift transmission/hydraulic fluid intended for a wide range of power driven equipment. Exceeds performance requirements for agricultural, construction and other off-highway and industrial equipment. Meets all OEM specifications for powershift transmissions including gears, pumps, differentials, final drives, bearings, *wet brakes*, transmissions and PTO clutch applications. Meets and exceeds JOHN DEERE specifications J20A and Hy-Gard. Lucas universal hydraulic fluid is blended with the highest quality base oils and the highest quality additive package.
> 
> 
> Seal conditioning additive keeps seals soft and pliable, preventing them from hardening and cracking
> ...


That's good enough. Where did you find that in the ad?


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i retyped it into google and copied it off of another site. 

my buddy at AZ was reading this to me and sent me a pic of his computer screen to my phone to confirm.

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

search "lucas oil 10017"


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

I dont much enjoy trips to wal mart, but I have used this stuff in my 06 brute (and many of my friends machines that I have serviced) I have almost 3000 miles on my brute and have not had any issues with the rear diff. It is a 2 gallon container and is about 25 bucks. It states on the back that its for wet brake applications


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

thats the stuff i was looking for in my wal mart, but they didnt have it. guess i don't have enough tractors around...


----------



## boog1969 (Apr 14, 2014)

If u have a tractor supply store or big r they have a gallon of Hy/Trans for bout $12. My local Kawi dealer wants $9 for a quart.


----------

